# General Inquiry



## Godunderthehood90 (Apr 18, 2019)

I am having an issue with my Beretta 92fs. When safety ON it will allow me to cock back slide and hammer, and trigger will set to firing position. However, When safety is OFF it does not stay cocked and trigger will not set to firing position. Please advise.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Contact Beretta would be my advice before you load or fire the pistol. I'm assuming you're referring to safety is engaged when down, when lever is covering the red dots? Safety off when up and red dots showing?

A properly functioning 92FS with the safety engaged the trigger will be dead and the hammer will fall safely or be in the down position, engaging the safety likewise doubles as a hammer drop. The pistol will not fire until the safety is off/up and the red dots are showing.


----------



## Godunderthehood90 (Apr 18, 2019)

I appreciate your response. However, no. What I’m saying is when safety is engaged (down) I am able to cock hammer, and trigger will move to firing position, and have all functionality to fire. When safety not is engaged (up) hammer will not stay cocked, trigger does not move to firing position, and firearm is not function-able.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Godunderthehood90 said:


> I appreciate your response. However, no. What I'm saying is when safety is engaged (down) I am able to cock hammer, and trigger will move to firing position, and have all functionality to fire. When safety not is engaged (up) hammer will not stay cocked, trigger does not move to firing position, and firearm is not function-able.


You definitely have a malfunctioning safety it sounds like, a big no go. I'd definitely contact Beretta, or take the pistol to a competent gunsmith for repair.

Just curious, have you taken the slide or frame apart recently by any chance?


----------



## Godunderthehood90 (Apr 18, 2019)

denner12 said:


> You definitely have a malfunctioning safety it sounds like, a big no go. I'd definitely contact Beretta, or take the pistol to a competent gunsmith for repair.
> 
> Just curious, have you taken the slide or frame apart recently by any chance?


I've never taken it completely apart. The only thing I've done was take the slide off. That was maybe about a month ago. Have been to the range numerous time since then with no issues. I can't even begin to think what could of happened.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like it could use a cleaning. 
Probably won't fix the problem


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Rotating the safety lever to the down (safety engaged) position, also rotates the firing pin plunger out of line with the firing pin proper, so even if you can cock the hammer and release it with the trigger, the pistol will not fire.

The Beretta 92FS firing pin is a "two-piece" unit, if you will. The firing pin plunger, the back end of which can be seen when the safety lever is disengaged and the hammer cocked or pulled back, runs through the barrel of the safety lever and rotates with the lever. The hammer hits the plunger and the plunger strikes and drives the firing pin proper.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

It sounds like the hammer release lever and/or firing pin block lever is not being engaged by the safety. I would want to check the trigger bar spring as well for proper function(maybe broken or not installed properly) as that may be the issue.

https://www.brownells.com/schematics/beretta-/92-96-fs-d-m-22-practice-kit-sid882.aspx#s57199sid882


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Broken hammer release levers are not unheard off in the Beretta 92FS and cause the hammer to remain cocked when the safety lever is engaged. The hammer release levers are polymer. But I have never heard of a broken hammer release lever causing the hammer to decock when the safety is pushed up to the disengaged position or causing a dead trigger. The firing pin block lever is metal and does not commonly break. 

It is easy enough to take a look at the levers. Take the slide off. The firing pin block lever and hammer release lever rotate on the same pin in the frame which is close to and forward of the pin that retains the ejector. The left side of that pin is peened, so if it needs to be pushed out to replace either lever,it must be pushed out from the right side of the frame. The metal firing pin block lever sits to the right side of the hammer release lever and is rectangular in outline, pointing forward about as far as the tip of the ejector. The hammer release lever is a darker polymer, and looks a bit like a bird's head facing toward the rear of the pistol.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Godunderthehood90 said:


> I am having an issue with my Beretta 92fs. When safety ON it will allow me to cock back slide and hammer, and trigger will set to firing position. However, When safety is OFF it does not stay cocked and trigger will not set to firing position. Please advise.


Save yourself some potential problems, and contact Beretta CS. Explain it to them, and let them decide what is best for your situation...your and other peoples safety is more important than what time you may have involved with them fixing a potentially dangerous situation. JMHO.


----------

